# Lutron TTCL-100H Dimmer use with Hitatich magic wand



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

this, this is fantastic....I think you should do a demo video so we can better understand your problem...


----------



## l337g0g0 (Aug 12, 2016)

Will it damage the motor over time?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

l337g0g0 said:


> Will it damage the motor over time?


You could cook the motor, the controls aren't designed for what you want to do so overheating and premature failure could occur. Kind of a failure to launch properly scenario !


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I love how toys are under "PLC's, VFD's and motors".


----------



## l337g0g0 (Aug 12, 2016)

99cents said:


> I love how toys are under "PLC's, VFD's and motors".


:glasses:


----------



## l337g0g0 (Aug 12, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You could cook the motor, the controls aren't designed for what you want to do so overheating and premature failure could occur. Kind of a failure to launch properly scenario !


Any detail on why the motor would "cook"?
Would it over heat cause if changes in the RMP of the device?
or would it overheat cause?

I would be interested to know how this is a problem and if there are fixes for this?

Thank you good sir... :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I love how toys are under "PLC's, VFD's and motors".



It seems perfectly logical to me:

*P*ersonal
*L*ove
*C*onnection

*V*ibrating
*F*ingerlike
*D*evice

Motor operated toy!


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

l337g0g0 said:


> Any detail on why the motor would "cook"?
> Would it over heat cause if changes in the RMP of the device?
> or would it overheat cause?
> 
> ...


As was already correctly posted by MechanicalDVR, incadescent dimmers are not designed for motors. There are special controllers for them, with the appropriate markings on them. 

Do a search, tons of theory and explanation out there. Serious fire hazard if ignored or overlooked.

Borgi


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

